# Layoutideen - Online Racing-Liga



## Chronix (5. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Ich erstelle zur zeit eine Seite für eine Online-Liga zu einem Rennspiel.
Habe auch schonmal ein Design mit PS vorgebastelt nur komme jetzt nicht weiter.
Habe irgendwie keine Ideen mehr (z.B. für den berreich unter der Navigation.

Stilmäßig soll das ganze zwar Rennsportelemente enthalten, aber vorallem sehr Technisch, auch etwas futuristisch wirken. Ich weiß die Kombination ist komisch aber derjenige für den ich die Seite machen möchte es unbedingt so haben!
Habt ihr noch Ideen was man so daran machen könnte?

(Ich halte mich mal mit Kommentaren an dieser Stelle zurrück.. will erst wissenw as so auffällt.)

LINK


Man könnte vielleicht das Gelb des einen Wagens noch aufnehmen.. nur wo!


----------



## Muster Max (5. Mai 2007)

Also ich finde das Layout so wie es sich jetzt präsentiert eher statisch meiner Meinung
nach sollte aber doch eine Webseite bei der es hauptsächlich um das Thema Racing geht,
viel dynamischer, sportlicher, schneller, wirrer, bunter etc. daherkommen.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## Chronix (5. Mai 2007)

konkrete ideen dazu?


----------



## Muster Max (5. Mai 2007)

Naja, ich weiß nicht in wie weit Du dich mit 3D Programmen auskennst oder Deine Photoshopkentnisse gehen. Ich würde versuchen die ganze Szenarien mit ein Paar grafischen Gimmiks aufzupeppen, dabei würde ich mir glaube ich die Farbe als erstes vornehmen und dann vielleicht einen Reifenstapel platzieren und dann würde ich noch andere Elemente und deren Wirkung im Layout ausprobieren halt alles was man mit dem Rennsport in Verbindung bringt: Zapfsäulen, Benzinlachen, Feuer, Flammen, Bewegungsunschärfe für die Dynamik, Lichtstimmung, Chrom, Neonlichtakzente vielleicht für die Navigationselemente, Reifenspuren, Schmutz, Staub und Kratzer, vielleicht eine chice Frau, Motoren und viele technische Elemente verarbeiten um daraus eine interessante Navigation zu bauen, alte Ölfässer und solche Sachen.

Anfangen würde ich dabei glaube ich mit der Perspektive der Rennautos die bereits jetzt zu sehen sind, eine Aufnahme direkt von der Seite wirkt meiner Meinung statischer auf den Betrachter als eine halb schräge Perspektive. evtl. würde ich dabei auch einen Abschnitt des Frontteils des Autos aus dem oberen Banner herausragen lassen.

Wenn ich zeit habe versuch ich vielleicht ein paar grafische Beispiele zu posten,
mal sehen.

Vielleicht hat Dir das ja schon etwas weiter geholfen.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## Chronix (5. Mai 2007)

Hi Danke für die vielen Tollen Ideen!
Leider war derjenige für den das ganze werdne soll nicht so begeistert vom durchgängigen Rennsportthema!
Sollte mehr in richtung Technik, futuristisch gehen... das Banner sollte auch erhalten bleiben... habs nun leicht modifiziert und es ist bisher super angekommen.. Frage ist nur wie ich links den schwarzen berreich unterhalb der Navigation noch abdecken soll?

Jemand ne Idee?

LINK


----------

